# 'Rowdy' Poddy Piper - Lymphoma



## The Dark Wolf (Nov 27, 2006)

http://www.rowdyroddypiper.com/

_November 27, 2006 at 1:15 pm
Update and Statement on Roddy Pipers Health

Mr. Piper and his family would like to thank everyone for the overwhelming support of well wishes he has recieved world wide. Roddy has been diagnosed with Lymphoma Cancer. He will begin his battle against this cancer immediately.

The following is a statement from Mr. Piper;

It seems like I have been fighting someone, something, someplace, in some manner, my whole life. But this fight, is one I am gonna win!

Ever Forward,

Roddy Piper
_

Any fans of the WWF from the 80's will remember Roddy as one of the best bad guys in the wrestling business. One of wrestling's craziest, most outrageous, and strangly enough _nicest_ guys, he was one of the first to cross over into the mainstream and achieve some success, starring in the cult-classic 'They Live', from John Carpenter.

Here's wishing the Hot Rod well. I'm sure he'll prove a champion in this battle, just like all the rest.


----------



## Chris (Nov 27, 2006)

He ruled in Hell comes to Frogtown.


----------



## Mastodon (Nov 27, 2006)

That sucks. 

My guitar teacher also has this and has come close to death a few times in the past.

He has to take a bunch of supplements and has to have a daily workout to keep his health up. (He uses DDR, haha)


----------



## ohio_eric (Nov 28, 2006)

I'm hoping and praying for the best for Roddy Piper. He was one one the best ever at what he did. They Live is still my favorite movie ever that starred a wrestler, not to mention it has the best fight scene ever.


----------



## Leon (Nov 28, 2006)

i remember seeing this guy a lot as a kid, in that damn kilt 

here's pull'n for ya.


----------



## Ken (Nov 28, 2006)

Leon said:


> i remember seeing this guy a lot as a kid, in that damn kilt
> 
> here's pull'n for ya.



+1 all the way around.


----------



## Rick (Nov 28, 2006)

Kick its ass, Piper!


----------



## Jason (Nov 28, 2006)

"I've come to chew gum and kick ass..and i'm all outta gum"  Hey tdw that's the ic belt did he ever win the world belt? in either wwf or wcw?


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Nov 28, 2006)

I don't think, so, surprisingly enough.


----------



## Jason (Nov 28, 2006)

Hmm wonder why..Maybe they felt he wouldn't sell enough?


----------

